

Eight founders who ruined their companies - skmurphy
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2013/02/09/founders-ruin-companies/1905921/

======
skmurphy
key point: "Perhaps the greatest hallmark of founders who ruin their companies
is that they appear to look out mostly for No. 1 rather than the interests of
the company and its shareholders. For starters, they accept excessive
compensation."

Eight Companies Ruined by Their Founders:

    
    
       1. Dell, founded 1984 by Michael Dell, 13.97% voting share
       2. Chesapeake Energy, founded 1989 by Aubrey McClendon, under 1% voting share
       3. Martha Stewart Living, founded 1997 by Martha Stewart, 86.7% voting share
       4. BlackBerry, founded 1984 by Mike Lazaridis, 5.7% voting share 
       5. Countrywide Financial, founded 1968 by Angelo Mozilo, < 1.5% voting share
       6. Groupon, founded 2008 by Andrew Mason, 19.5% voting share
       7. American Apparel, founded 1989 by Dov Charney, 43.3% voting share
       8. Best Buy, founded 1966 by Richard Schulze, 20.24% voting share

